# Another Neely update



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations* yet again!:cheers2: What an impressive list of accomplishments! Very pleased to celebrate Neely's latest success with you. I look forward to seeing the show photo. (Giggling about you exhausting the siggie character count. But it is hard to keep pace with a big winner like Neely!):first:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats on your wins...............pretty soon you'll have enough ribbons to wallpaper a room I bet! LOL! Can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mvhplank said:


> We tried something new over the weekend ... a big show in a brand-new place, including a UKC poodle specialty.
> 
> I don't currently have a picture, but here's the rundown: Neely got an Award of Merit during the poodle specialty (and a Total Dog ribbon), finished his Rally URX title, got 4 QQs toward UROG, five perfect scores, a rally High Combined ribbon (not a regular UKC award, but this club did it), and a rally High in Trial (his third).
> 
> ...



Not a bad problem at all! Congratulations. I can't wait to see the picture.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Congrats on your wins...............pretty soon you'll have enough ribbons to wallpaper a room I bet! LOL! Can't wait to see the pic!


I meant to say earlier that you reminded me of the facility that has canine health clinics a few times a year. The entire bathroom (and it's a long, narrow one) is papered (ribboned?) with Q ribbons. VERY impressive!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

As promised, here's a picture. I chose the one that was flattering to Neely, even though I thought it was, um, less than flattering of me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Marguerite I think you both look splendid. The funniest official picture I ever took with Lily was for a rally high combined with the judge. There were so many shots trying to get the three of us right I thought the photographer was going to give up. Believe it or not this was the best one! http://www.poodleforum.com/members/...o-kennel-club-2014-picture22226-0319-web.html


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Fantastic! You and Neely look great! Huge Congrats!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Marguerite I think you both look splendid. The funniest official picture I ever took with Lily was for a rally high combined with the judge. There were so many shots trying to get the three of us right I thought the photographer was going to give up. Believe it or not this was the best one! http://www.poodleforum.com/members/...o-kennel-club-2014-picture22226-0319-web.html


That picture made me smile. :happy: Of the three of you, you certainly have the most pleasant expression. And I like Miss Lily's clip in that shot, too.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow what an achievement the bond you have must be incredible!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mvhplank said:


> That picture made me smile. :happy: Of the three of you, you certainly have the most pleasant expression. And I like Miss Lily's clip in that shot, too.



The judge actually is a super nice person. I would show to her again in a heartbeat. I see her showing her own dog at various trials. She was there when that judge kicked me out of the ring in Syracuse in January much to the surprise of everyone. The next day I had a conversation with her about what happened. She felt he had no justification for excusing me. In the long run though, of course, you win a few you shouldn't have and you lose a few you shouldn't have. Hopefully it all balances in the end, right?


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Wow what an achievement the bond you have must be incredible!


I knew all along that I wanted him to be a performance dog--and wanted him to be HAPPY to be a performance dog. Since I work at home, I have many opportunities for short training sessions that reinforce and practice the behaviors and moves we'll need in the ring.

Yeah, he's my bud, for sure!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Big congratulations!* What a great win _and_ honor. It's _your_ day to shine for sure. What a terrific dog Neely is! Your photo is great...of both of you! Two happy, fulfilled "people." You've done so much with this dog to be proud of. Way to go! :star:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

mvhplank said:


> *I knew all along that I wanted him to be a performance dog--and wanted him to be HAPPY to be a performance dog*...
> Yeah, he's my bud, for sure!


Great to see the photo and wonderful owner-poodle bond! I'll say it again, I _so_ admire your sporting attitude. (And that you're a Rat Terrier owner too!)


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

There is not enough space for all the WAHOOS ! I am overwhelmed w/your accomplishments,and the photo is lovely! (Generally,I let Che be the only one in the photo,though I am in his RAE,and hate it. I should have stuck to my habit!)

SO happy to see another performance Spoo! Hope I can do 1/4 as much when the day comes!

Martha and Che,the almost a veteran Whippet on Poodle Forum


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

mashaphan said:


> There is not enough space for all the WAHOOS ! I am overwhelmed w/your accomplishments,and the photo is lovely! (Generally,I let Che be the only one in the photo,though I am in his RAE,and hate it. I should have stuck to my habit!)
> 
> SO happy to see another performance Spoo! Hope I can do 1/4 as much when the day comes!
> 
> Martha and Che,the almost a veteran Whippet on Poodle Forum


Oh, you are too kind. *blush*

And, by the way, Neely got his first UKC Open leg on Saturday, but humbling errors for his other three runs.



M


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! You two are so impressive. Nothing beats perfect!


----------

